
Amazon's doorbell camera Ring working with police and controlling what they say - crtasm
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/29/ring-amazon-police-partnership-social-media-neighbor
======
HomeDeLaPot
I've always thought it would be cool to deck out my house not with Google Home
or Alexa, but with my own systems built with Raspberry Pis and
software/hardware I built myself. Is there anyone out there trying to build an
open-source alternative to all these commercial systems?

------
sarcasmatwork
imho All these devices that are "smart" are really only for spying on you.
Gather intelligence, know what you like, dislike and then offer services and
goods for you to buy. Nothing more than a opt-in surveillance system when you
choose to connect it to your internet.

